# Passing parameters to xfreerdp?



## mefizto (Oct 4, 2020)

Greetings all,

I have managed to have xfreerdp(1) working.  But it seems that there is no configuration file.  Is there a way to pass all the parameters to the xfreerdp(1) instead of retyping them all the time?

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## dd_ff_bb (Oct 4, 2020)

Actually thats the first example in examples section of xfreerdp(1) man page:



> *EXAMPLES*
> *xfreerdp* *connection.rdp* */P: pwd123!* */f*
> Connect in fullscreen mode using a stored configuration
> _connection.rdp_ and the password _Pwd123!_



_Note: There should't be space between /P: and pwd123! section but it turns into smiley or emoji whatever they are called if i paste it without space. And no i dont know how to turn off that feature._


----------



## mefizto (Oct 4, 2020)

Hi dd-ff-bb,

as much as I appreciate your response, I understand the man page.  But, what I am asking is whether there is a way to pass the parameters to the command *instead of retyping them all the time*?

I was thinking about wrapping it into a script, but was wondering, if there is a better way.
Kindest regards,
M


----------



## Bobi B. (Oct 5, 2020)

If you often use a set of command-line options, with only one or two being different, you can either wrap that in a shell script or use shell alias.


----------



## mefizto (Oct 6, 2020)

Hi Bobi B.,

thank you, I was thinking about the shell scruipt, but I have to look up the term "shell alias."

Kindest regards,

M


----------

